# Surrounded by Muslims who love asking me about my faith.



## Jonathan95 (Sep 28, 2019)

In the beginning of summer I started out as a barista in this new place in Boston. The owner is an older man who practices Islam. We got to talking and he began to really respect me because I was apparently the first Christian He's come into close contact with who holds to the words of the Bible closely. In the evening many Arabs will come in and they will begin talking like family and he will introduce me as a "Jesus Lover". Best thing I've ever been known as .

This is a very interesting situation. He has made me the manager of the store and given me a hefty raise. I share my faith, pray for the salvation of him along with his friends that come in and his family. 

I am very interested in being able to speak with more knowledge about the Quran, work on my apologetics, etc.

I suppose I'm just asking for any resources you might think would be helpful. I'm looking for something like a commentary on the Quran, but from a biblical perspective? If that's a thing. Any good books written by former Muslims who have been saved by the Lord? 

I'm put in a position where I want to do as much as I can. Muslims are not shy about speaking of the intricacies of what they believe and practice. And i can tell that they really respect that I am the same way regarding the faith.

So yeah, if there's anything helpful that you all can suggest, I'd appreciate it, thank you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 1 | Rejoicing 3


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 28, 2019)

Matthew 11:28 is very powerful to Muslims. 

Come to Me, all you who are weary and burdened, and I will give you rest. Take My yoke upon you and learn from Me; for I am gentle and humble in heart, and you will find rest for your souls.…

Memorize and use that verse often. Not sure why, but many Muslims are very moved by it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dachaser (Sep 28, 2019)

Jonathan95 said:


> In the beginning of summer I started out as a barista in this new place in Boston. The owner is an older man who practices Islam. We got to talking and he began to really respect me because I was apparently the first Christian He's come into close contact with who holds to the words of the Bible closely. In the evening many Arabs will come in and they will begin talking like family and he will introduce me as a "Jesus Lover". Best thing I've ever been known as .
> 
> This is a very interesting situation. He has made me the manager of the store and given me a hefty raise. I share my faith, pray for the salvation of him along with his friends that come in and his family.
> 
> ...


Ask him why he views Jesus as a Prophet, as He claimed to be the Son of God!


----------



## ZackF (Sep 28, 2019)

Pergamum said:


> Matthew 11:28 is very powerful to Muslims.
> 
> Come to Me, all you who are weary and burdened, and I will give you rest. Take My yoke upon you and learn from Me; for I am gentle and humble in heart, and you will find rest for your souls.…
> 
> Memorize and use that verse often. Not sure why, but many Muslims are very moved by it.


I was Roman Catholic and it did/does the same for me.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 28, 2019)

Here the kids are trained to defend against standard questions about Christianity (even in some public schools) and so taking the apologetics approach of trying to out-argue a Muslim does not get very far. The Trinity is polytheism, the Jews corrupted the Word of God, etc. Praying for them and in front of them personally instead of a ritualized prayer can be powerful, especially when they are sick. To have a very sick Muslim begin to heal after your personal prayers on their behalf at their bedside can become the means by which many Muslims have begun to learn more and have become more open to the Gospel. 

I believe God often honors these prayers of healing as a means of evangelism.

Reactions: Like 4 | Edifying 1


----------



## Jonathan95 (Sep 28, 2019)

Dachaser said:


> Ask him why he views Jesus as a Prophet, as He claimed to be the Son of God!


I most definitely have! Common answer is that God cannot have children. And even if the Bible speaks of it, you cannot trust the Bible because it has been manipulated.


----------



## Jonathan95 (Sep 28, 2019)

Pergamum said:


> Here the kids are trained to defend against standard questions about Christianity (even in some public schools) and so taking the apologetics approach of trying to out-argue a Muslim does not get very far. The Trinity is polytheism, the Jews corrupted the Word of God, etc. Praying for them and in front of them personally instead of a ritualized prayer can be powerful, especially when they are sick. To have a very sick Muslim begin to heal after your personal prayers on their behalf at their bedside can become the means by which many Muslims have begun to learn more and have become more open to the Gospel.
> 
> I believe God often honors these prayers of healing as a means of evangelism.



True stuff. My boss will constantly say that he doesnt need anything from Jesus. He doesnt nees any tyoe of mediator because He is doing the works necessary to enter paradise if God has mercy on Him. Still I will continue to pray for him while i am with him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Sep 28, 2019)

Two helpful Reformed resources are "Exploring Islam" by James Anderson (Ligonier teaching series) and James White's book "What Every Christian Needs to Know About the Qur'an"


----------



## Jonathan95 (Sep 28, 2019)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Two helpful Reformed resources are "Exploring Islam" by James Anderson (Ligonier teaching series) and James White's book "What Every Christian Needs to Know About the Qur'an"


That's awesome. Thanks so much!

Reactions: Rejoicing 1


----------



## Leslie (Sep 29, 2019)

The Unseen Face of Islam is an excellent book


----------



## Jonathan95 (Sep 29, 2019)

Leslie said:


> The Unseen Face of Islam is an excellent book


Thank you!


----------



## jwithnell (Sep 29, 2019)

It has been some time since I read _Muslims and Christians at the Table_ (McDowell and Zaca) and _Unveiling Islam_ (Caner and Caner). I recall finding the books quite helpful at the time.

Recently, I downloaded a sample for _Black Banners_ written by practicing Muslim Ali Soufan who works for the FBI. While I wouldn't see the 9/11 attacks as a discussion-starter for your co-workers, I thought the author's explanation about hadith vs Qur'an quite insightful. He also gives a perspective regarding how some Muslims view the rise of jihad. I'm still trying to decide if I want to download the whole book.

Gaining knowledge for apologetics can be helpful, but it sounds like your questions, conversations, and living faith are providing opportunities in and of themselves. People are drawn to genuine questions and respect.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Minh (Sep 29, 2019)

jwithnell said:


> Recently, I downloaded a sample for _Black Banners_ written by practicing Muslim Ali Soufan who works for the FBI. While I wouldn't see the 9/11 attacks as a discussion-starter for your co-workers, I thought the author's explanation about hadith vs Qur'an quite insightful. He also gives a perspective regarding how some Muslims view the rise of jihad. I'm still trying to decide if I want to download the whole book.



When I was in high school, I used to joke like this:
Q: What kind of fear people have while standing in skyscrapers?
A: Islamophobia

Q: Why there are so few Muslims in the United States?
A: Because there are too many tall buildings

As a follower of Christ, I certainly regret saying such things and I would discourage any attempt to mock the Islamic religion. But it's a folly as well not to note that Islam promote violence in dealing with infidels.


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 29, 2019)

Minh said:


> When I was in high school, I used to joke like this:
> Q: What kind of fear people have while standing in skyscrapers?
> A: Islamophobia
> 
> ...



Ridiculous beliefs ought to be mocked. 

Read Mohammad's Believe it Or Else!

https://www.the-derafsh-kaviyani.com/english/mohammed-believe-it-or-else.pdf


----------



## jwithnell (Sep 29, 2019)

Minh said:


> When I was in high school, I used to joke like this:
> Q: What kind of fear people have while standing in skyscrapers?
> A: Islamophobia
> 
> ...





Pergamum said:


> Ridiculous beliefs ought to be mocked.
> 
> Read Mohammad's Believe it Or Else!
> 
> https://www.the-derafsh-kaviyani.com/english/mohammed-believe-it-or-else.pdf


*Moderating*
Gentlemen, the OP has had an opportunity to faithfully represent Christ. Let's answer him with the kind of resources he has requested.

Reactions: Like 2 | Amen 2


----------



## Jonathan95 (Sep 29, 2019)

Thank you all. I have purchased a couple of books by Nabeel Qureshi as well!


----------



## LilyG (Sep 29, 2019)

Jonathan95 said:


> Thank you all. I have purchased a couple of books by Nabeel Qureshi as well!



Loved his story, Seeking Allah, Finding Jesus.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Tom Hart (Sep 30, 2019)

Jonathan95 said:


> Thank you all. I have purchased a couple of books by Nabeel Qureshi as well!


Note that Qureshi was a convert to Christianity from the Ahmadi sect. Ahmadis are viewed as heretics by more mainstream Islamic groups. So even though his material can be helpful, I wouldn't mention him to your Muslim acquaintances. He likely wouldn't have a lot of credibility in their eyes.


----------



## TheReppingRev (Sep 30, 2019)

Pergamum said:


> Here the kids are trained to defend against standard questions about Christianity (even in some public schools) and so taking the apologetics approach of trying to out-argue a Muslim does not get very far. The Trinity is polytheism, the Jews corrupted the Word of God, etc. Praying for them and in front of them personally instead of a ritualized prayer can be powerful, especially when they are sick. To have a very sick Muslim begin to heal after your personal prayers on their behalf at their bedside can become the means by which many Muslims have begun to learn more and have become more open to the Gospel.
> 
> I believe God often honors these prayers of healing as a means of evangelism.



This was the entire basis for the miracle of the books of Acts. They weren't to prove some Charasmatic idealogies. The Gospel was always preached in tandem with miracles and many were saved becuase of it.

God does the miraculous, we simply obey and proclaim His Word faithfully.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------

